# What a beauty!!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We made our Xmas cake today. It's looking like a good 'un

To say I am partial to a piece of fruitcake is quite an understatement!:grin2:

It'll get fed weekly with brandy now until Xmas. We don't bother with marzipan or icing as it gets in the way of eating CAKE!!!​
Graham


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

John hasn't made ours yet. No marzipan and icing for us either but we do decorate the top with nuts, and sometimes cherries, and then glaze it.


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stopped a few years ago

No one really ate it 

Now I buy a Dundee cake

Like it with a bit of cheese 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife makes half a dozen and gives em to the neighbours as a christmas gift.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My wife won book as a school prize in 1979 so she chose a cookbook. Its from that that we get the recipe but we amend it slightly too suit as I don't like glace cherries so we put extra fruit in









It is cowing lush I can tell you :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I used to make my own until a few years ago, but stopped now as I just made a pig of myself.

I made them in September so they had time to mature nicely.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> I used to make my own until a few years ago, but stopped now as I just made a pig of myself.
> 
> I made them in September so they had time to mature nicely.


Half term in Oct was our usual time but we were a week late this time. It will have around a 1/4 of a bottle of brandy in it at least, by Xmas time so nicely fed. We have Mrs GMJ's father and Uncle over for Xmas day (both in their late 70's) and they take a hefty chunk away with them when they leave so it stops us pigging out too much :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't stand Xmas cake, do like cakey bread though, even getting some in my ears at times, love licking the bowl out, don't like the seat hitting me on the back of the head though


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Must have Marzipan! And some icing 


A friend made us a huge one just before we set off for our fulltiming trip to Europe. That cake saved us many a time when we realised that shops were closed/gas had run out/nothing in the fridge/long journey no time to make meals etc etc etc.


She used the Good Housekeeping recipe. Yum


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We keep Cornflakes for those times Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, Ray, but not a patch on CAKE!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am trying to persuade Mrs GMJ that we should keep a large chunk of it for our Spanish trip in January especially as it's my birthday when we are there.



Graham:smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I am trying to persuade Mrs GMJ that we should keep a large chunk of it for our Spanish trip in January especially as it's my birthday when we are there.
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Why not make another one as a birthday cake?

Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Why not make another one as a birthday cake?
> 
> Chris


I reckon we'd be all 'all caked out' if we did that. The 'diminishing scale of returns' I think we used to call it, when I studied economics many years ago :grin2:

By January I want to start losing the weight which I will put on over Xmas so a small piece will do!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I reckon we'd be all 'all caked out' if we did that. The 'diminishing scale of returns' I think we used to call it, when I studied economics many years ago :grin2:
> 
> By January I want to start losing the weight which I will put on over Xmas so a small piece will do!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


That's very abstemious of you. 0

Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ChrisandJohn said:


> That's very abstemious of you. 0
> 
> Chris


I'm trying to lose the summer poundage now before putting back on again at Xmas :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans told me he didn´t like Christmas cake, I made one, the next year I made 2, one for Christmas, one for his birthday in January :laugh: he liked mine.
Not making them anymore when *we* have to eat all of it, we have the Stollen instead which is also very nice.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

we made ours about 6 weeks ago and brought it down here to the algarve

no marzipan or icing 

we used 6kg of fruit and total weight was 9kg

our christmas morning thing is to take a wrapped in foil parcel to every one that we know on the campsite and have done this for about 4 years now

the old chaps do look forward to it as it is packed with fruit and the wives like to nibble at it during the day we do have some that love a little extra the next day

something that we started and people look forward to it now

im not starting the m---y c-------s thing yet


barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt I’ll ever make a Christmas cake again

Albert would eat it but he should not 

So I rarely make cakes now 

Im not a lover of cakes or anything sweet 

He would eat them for breakfast 

They stay aroud his belly

Wine stays around mine 

Such is life 

Sandra


----------

